# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! ECS Wheel Spacer Fitment Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you serious about looks and performance? Is your car always on the cutting edge of both? If you've answered yes to these questions, then our ECS Wheel Spacer Fitment Kit is for you.

When you don't have time for second best, you've got to have the right tools. Eliminating all guesswork, this wheel spacer fitment kit will allow you to quickly and easily test multiple different thicknesses to get your wheels right where you want them.

With a quick test fit, you'll have the right spacers the first time, every time.


*Measure Twice; Buy Once.*




Fits:
Your European Vehicle

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

